# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  دروس مختصرة في الصرف ( متجدّد )

## خديجة إيكر

*يُعدّ الصرف من العلوم اللغوية* *المهمة التي لا بدّ لمستعمل العربية من معرفتها و إتقانها ، حتى ينطق* *لغته صافية لا تشوبها شائبة ، خاصة أنها اللغة التي أُنزل بها القرآن الكريم** .
**لذلك أقدّم لكم ــ إخوتي أخواتي ــ هذه الدروس الصرفية -كما فعلتُ في منتديات أخرى - عسى  أن يكون فيها**بعضُ فائدة** .

**الدرس1 : علم الصرف : مقدّمة و تعريف :**

**أ*-معناه اللغوي** :* *
**الصرف أوالتصريف* *مصدران لفعل ( صَرفَ) و ( صَرَّفَ) بمعنى حَوَّلَ ، أو غَيَّرَ ، أو قَلَّبَ .**يُقال : صرَفته صرفا أي حوَّلته . و صرَّفته في الأمر تصريفا أي قلَّبته** .
**و**يدخل في هذا المعنى قوله سبحانه و تعالى عن يوسف عليه السلام : ( كذلك لنصرف عنه* *السوء و الفحشاء ) أي نحوّل و نُبعد عن يوسف عليه السلام السوء و الفحشاء ، وقوله* *جلّ و علا : ( و تصريف الرياح و السحاب المسخَّر بين السماء و الأرض ) أي تحويلها و**تقليبها ، فتارة تهبّ شمالا و تارة جنوبا ، و مرة تكون باردة و أخرى حارة أوعاصفة** ..* *و هكذا** . 
**ب*- معناه الاصطلاحي** :* *
**الصرف هو العلم الذي تُعرف به كيفية تحويل الكلمة من بناء إلى آخرلتُؤدّي* *معاني متنوّعة : كاسم الفاعل ، و اسم المفعول ، و اسم التفضيل ، و الجمع بنوعيه** ...* *و غيرها**
**فكلّما انتقلنا من صيغة إلى أخرى نحصل على دلالة جديدة** .
**و الصرف**كذلك هو العلم الذي يضع القواعد التي تُعرف به صيغ الكلمات و أحوالها ، و مايكون* *لحروف هذه الكلمات من أصالة أو زيادة ، و من صحة أو اعتلال ، و من تجرّد أوزيادة ..**أو غيرها من الأمور الصرفية التي تطرأ على الكلمة** .
**أما عن موضوع علم الصرف فهو* *اللفظ العربي من حيث بنياته و تقليباته الاشتقاقية ، و هو يختصّ بالأسماء* *المُتمكِّنة المُعرَبة ، و الأفعال المتصَرِّفة التي تتغيّر حسب الأزمنة الثلاث (**الماضي / المضارع / الأمر) . أما الأفعال الجامدة غير المتصرِّفة التي تلزَم صورة* *واحدة ( مثل ليس / نِعْمَ / بِئْسَ و غيرها) و الأسماء المبنية ( كالضمائر/ أسماء* *الإشارة / أدوات الشرط و غيرها ) فليست مجال هذا العلم ، و بمعنى آخر إن علم الصرف يهتمّ* *بكلّ ما هو متغيِّر من أفعال و أسماء** .*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم .. متابع إن شاء الله

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم .. متابع إن شاء الله


جزيتم الحسنى و زيادة

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*الدرس 2 : الغاية من دراسة الصرف و الكتبُ المصنّفة فيه :*
*لا يخفى أن لعلم الصرف فوائد كثيرة و متعدّدة تجعل مستعمل اللغة لا يستطيع الاستغناء عنه . من هذه الفوائد : 
أ*- صَوْن اللسان عن الخطإ في الألفاظ ، و مراعاةُ القواعد اللغوية نطقا و كتابة . 
ب *-معرفة كيفية ضبط الكلمات . فإذا كان علم النحو يضبط أواخر الكلمات حسب موقعها الإعرابي داخل الجملة ، فإنّ علم الصرف يضبط تشكيل الكلمة و تكوينها قبل تركيبها في جملة .
ت* -معرفة ما هو أصليٌ و ما هو زائدٌ في اللفظ ، فبواسطة علم الصرف نستطيع التفريق بين ( كَتَبَ) و ( استكْتبَ) و ( كَاتَبَ) و ( مكتوب ) و ( كاتِبٌ ) ...
ث* - تعلّم كيفية صياغة الكلمات و كلّ ما يتعلّق بالاشتقاق و تحويل اللفظ من بنية إلى أبنية مختلفة لاختلاف المعاني كاسمي الفاعل والمفعول والتصغير و التثنية و الجمع والنسب والتكسير وإسناد الأفعال إلى الضمائر، ...و غيرها 
و نظراً لأهمية علم الصرف يقول عنه الإمام الزركشي في كتابه " البرهان في علوم القرآن " : ( العلم بالصرف أهمّ من معرفة النحو في تعرّف اللغة ، لأن التصريف نَظَرٌ في ذات الكلمة و النحو نَظَرٌ في عوارضها . و هو من العلوم التي يحتاج إليها المفسّر) 
إنّ علم الصرف يحتاج إليه جميع المشتغلين باللغة العربية ، لأنه ميزان العربية ، و يُحتاج إليه أكثر بغية عدم اللحن في كتاب الله و قراءته قراءة صحيحة . 
و قد أُلف في هذا العلم منذ القديم لأهميته القصوى ، فمن المصنّفات الصرفية :
- " التصريف " لأبي الحسن بن كيسان ( ت 120هـ) 
- " التصريف " لعلي بن المبارك الكوفي ( ت 194هـ)
- " التصريف " لأبي عثمان المازني ( ت 249هـ) 
-" المُنْصف شرح كتاب التصريف لأبي عثمان المازني " لابن جني ( ت 392 هـ) 
-" المفتاح في الصرف " لعبد القاهر الجرجاني ( ت 471هـ)
ــ " المُفَصّل " للزمخشري ( ت 538 هـ) 
ــ " الوجيز في علم التصريف" لأبي البركات الأنباري ( ت 577هـ) 
- " الشافية " لابن الحاجب ( ت 646تهـ )
- " الممتع " لابن عصفور(ت 669هـ )
- " نزهة الطرف " لابن هشام (ت 761هـ )
إلى غير ذلك من الكتب التراثية ، و لا زالت المؤلفات في علم الصرف تتوالى إلى يومنا هذا ، لأن هذا العلم يحتاج إلى المزيد من الدرس و التمحيص .
*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*الدرس 3 : الميزان الصرفي :**إذا كان العلم الذي يمكّننا من التفريق بين الحرف الأصلي و الزائد في الكلمة ، و يبيّن لنا الأصل الاشتقاقي لها هو علم الصرف ، فإنّ الميزان الصرفي هو المقياس الذي وضعه الصرفيون للتعرّف على بناء الكلمة و وزنها الصرفي.
و يتكوّن الميزان الصرفي من ثلاثة أحرف ، هي ( ف ع ل ) ، لذلك لوزن كلمة ما - سواء كانت فعلا أو اسماً - نُقابل حرفها الأول بفاء الميزان الصرفي ( لذلك تُسمّى فاء الكلمة) ، و حرفها الثاني بعين الميزان الصرفي ( لذلك تُسمّى عين الكلمة)، و حرفها الثالث بلام الميزان الصرفي ( لذلك تُسمّى لام الكلمة)، ثم نضبط الوزن حسب ما ضُبطتْ به الكلمة المراد وزنها ، فمثلا :
كَتَبَ وزنها فَعَلَ 
حَسِبَ = فَعِلَ 
كَرُمَ = فَعُلَ 
الكُتُبُ = الفُعُلُ 
      جَمِيلٌ = فَعِيلٌ     ...
غير أن اللفظ قد تُحذف منه بعض حروفه الأصلية ، أو قد يُزاد عليه بعض الحروف لدواعٍ صرفية ، لذلك وجبَ أخذ هذا بعين الاعتبار . فنزيد في الميزان ما زيدَ في اللفظ ، و ننقص من الميزان ما حُذف من اللفظ .



*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*الدرس 4 : وزن ما زيد فيه حرف أو أكثر وزنا صرفيا :* 
*إذا زيد في اللفظ المراد وزنُه حرفٌ ، زيدَ حرفٌ مماثل في المكان نفسه من الميزان الصرفي :
1- فإذا كانت الكلمة رباعية جميع حروفها أصلية ، زيدت لامٌ واحدة في آخر الميزان : 
طَمْأَنَ = فَعْلَلَ 
جَعْفَر = فَعْلَل2- و إذا كانت الكلمة خماسية جميع أحرفها أصلية ، زيدَ لامان في آخر الميزان : 
زَبَرْجَدٌ = فَعَلَّلٌ 
سَفَرْجَلٌ = فَعَلَّلٌ3- أما إذا كان الحرف المَزيد في الكلمة غير أصليّ ، فتُوزَن الأصول بما يُقابلها في الميزان الصرفي ، ثم نضع الحرف أو الحروف الزائدة في مكانها من الميزان الصرفي :
سَلَّمَ : فَعَّلَ 
أَدْخَلَ = أَفْعَلَ
عَامَلَ = فَاعَلَ 
تَعَــلَّمَ = تَفَعَّلَ
انْبَعَثَ = انْفَعَلَ 
اقْتَسَمَ = افْتَعَلَ
تَدَارَسَ = تَفَاعَلَ
احْمَرَّ = افْعَلَّ
اسْتَفْتَحَ = اسْتَفْعَلَ 
اصْفَارَّ = افْعَالَّ
اعْشَوْشَبَ= افْعَوْعَلَ 
اجْلَوَّذَ (أسْرَع في مشيه ) = افْعَوَّلَ
تدَحْرَجَ = تَفَعْلَلَ
احْرَنْجَمَ ( اجتمَعَ) = افْعَنْلَلَ
اقْشَعَرَّ = افْعَلَلَّ 
*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

* الدرس 5 : وزن الأفعال المعتلّة وزنا صرفيا  :*

*عند وزن فعل معتلّ ، لا يُؤخذ بعين الاعتبار اعتلالُه أي اشتماله على أحد حروف العلّة ( الألف و الواو و الياء) ، بل يُوزن كما توزن كلمة صحيحة خالية من حرف العلة . 
 لذلك يُحرَّك* *حرف العلة* *في الميزان الصرفي سواء كان في أول الكلمة أم في وسطها أم في آخرها ، و سواء كان متحرّكا أم ساكنا   : 
وَجَدَ = فَعَلَ
عَوِرَ = فَعِلَ
خَشِيَ = فَعِلَ
قَامَ = فَعَلَ 
دَعَا = فَعَلَ 
مَشَى = فَعَلَ 
نَوَى = فَعَلَ*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*الدرس 6 : وزن مضعّف الثلاثي وزناً صرفياً :** 
عند وزن مضعّف الثلاثي ( و هو ما كانت عينُه و لامُه من جنس واحد ، أي كان حرفاه الثاني و الثالث متشابهين ) مثل : مَدَّ ، فإننا نفكّ الإدغام و نعتبر الحرف المشدّد حرفين أولهما عين الكلمة ( الحرف الثاني ) و ثانيهما لامها ( الحرف الثالث ) ، فيكون وزنه على الشكل التالي :
شَدَّ = شَدَدَ = فَعَلَ
أَحَبَّ = أَحْبَبَ : أَفْعَلَ*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*وزن ما فيه حذفٌ :

**إذا حدث في الكلمة حذف ، يُحذف ما يقابله في الموضع نفسه من الميزان الصرفي عند وزن هذه الكلمة : 
**-* *فلفظ قُلْ ، أصله : قال = فَعَلَ ، إذن قُلْ وزنه الصرفي= فُلْ ( حُذف منه وسطُه أو عينُه أي حرف الألف ) 
**-* *صِفْ ، أصله : وَصَفَ = فَعَلَ ـــــــــــــــ صِفْ = عِلْ ( حُذف منه أوّلُه أو فاؤُه أي حرف الواو )
**-* *ارْمِ ، أصله :    رَمَــى  = فَعَلَ ـــــــــــــ* *ارْمِ* *=* *افْعِ* *( حُذف منه آخرُه أو لامُه أي حرف الألف )
**-* *ادْعُ ، أصله :    دَعَا = فَعَلَ ـــــــــــــــ* *ادْعُ* *=* *افْعُ* *( حُذف منه لامُه أي حرف الألف ) 
**-**قِ ، أصله :     وَقَى = فَعَلَ ـــــــــــــــ * *قِ* *=* *عِ* *( حُذف منه فاؤه و لامُه أي الواو و الألف )
**-**يَجِدُ ، أصله :  وَجَدَ = فَعَلَ ـــــــــــــــ يجِدُ = يَعِلُ ( حذف منه فاؤه أي حرف الواو)*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 8  : أقسام الفعل :

أ -الصحيح و المعتلّ

ينقسم الفعل باعتبارحروفه الأصلية إلى نوعين :
- صحيح : وهوما كانت كلّ أحرفه الأصلية صحيحة ، أي ليست فاؤه و لاعينُه و لا لامُه حرف علّة.
و ينقسم الصحيح إلى ثلاثة أقسام : 
1- السالم : و هو ما خَلَت أصوله من الهمز و التضعيف مثل : جَلَسَ ، وكقوله سبحانه : ( شَرَعَ لكم من الدّين ما وصّى به نوحاً )
2- المهموز : و هو ما كان أحد حروفه الأصلية همزة سواء الفاء مثل : أَخَذَ، أو العين مثل : سَأَلَ ، أو اللام مثل : نَشَأَ . و منه قوله تعالى : ( إذ أَبَقَ إلى الفلك المشحون) 
3- المضعَّف : و هو قسمان :
أ- مضعَّف الثلاثي : و هو ما كانت عينُه و لامُه من جنس واحد مثل : رَدَّ ، وكقوله عزّ و جلّ : (فلمّا جَنَّ عليه الليل رأى كوكبا ) 
     ب - مضعَّف الرباعي : و هو ما كانت فاؤُه و لامُه الأولى من جنس واحد ، و عينه ولامُه الثانية من جنس واحد أيضًا ،مثل : حَصْحَصَ ، و كقوله جلّ و علا : (إذا زُلْزِلَت الأرض زلزالها)
- معتلّ : و هو ما كان أحد أُصوله حرفاً من حروف العلّة الثلاث و هي : الألف و الواو و الياء . و هو أربعة أنواع :
أ - ما كانت فاؤه حرف علّة ، ويسمّى مثالاً، نحو : وَعَدَ ، و كقوله سبحانه : (وَسِعَ كرسيّه السموات و الأرض )
ب - ماكانت عينُه حرف علّة ، و يسمّى أجوفَ، مثل : بَاعَ ، وكقوله تعالى : ( و خَابَ كلّ جبّار عنيد)
ج - ما كانت لامُه حرف علّة ، ويسمّى ناقصاً ، مثل : دَعَا ، و كقوله عزّ و جلّ: ( فكذّب و عَصَى )
د - ما اجتمع فيه حرفا علّة ، ويسمّى لفيفاً . و ينقسم إلى قسمين :
- لفيف مقرون : و هو ما كانت عينُه و لامُه حرفي علّة ، مثل : هَوَى، و كقوله جلّو علا : ( ما ضلّ صاحبكم و ما غَوَى ) 
- لفيف مفروق : وهو ما كانت فاؤه و لامُه حرفي علّة ،مثل : وَفَى ، و كقوله سبحانه: (فمنّ الله علينا و وَقَانا عذاب السَّموم )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 9 : أقسام الفعل 

 ب - المجرّد و المزيد  
ينقسم الفعل باعتبار تجرّده و زيادته إلى مجرّدو مزيد .
فالمجرّد : هو ماكانت جميع حروفه أصلية ، و هو إما :
1ــ مجرّد ثلاثي ، أي ما كانت حروفُه الأصليَّةُ ثلاثةَ حروفٍ ، و له ستة أوزان باعتبار الماضي مع المضارع : 
أ - فَعَلَ/ يفْعُلُ ، مثل:كَتَبَ/ يكتُبُ ، و كقوله سبحانه : ﴿ و لو بَسَطَ الله الرزق لعباده لبَغَوا في الأرض ﴾
ب - فَعَلَ/ يفْعِلُ ، مثل : جَلَسَ/ يجلِسُ ، و كقوله عز و جلّ : ﴿ يوم نبْطِش البطشة الكبرى ﴾
ت - فَعَلَ/ يفعَلُ ، مثل : قَرَأَ / يقْرَأُ ، و كقوله تعالى : ﴿ و جَعَلَ لكم سرابيلَ تقيكم الحرّ ﴾
ث - فَعِلَ/ يَفْعَل ، مثل :عَلِمَ / يعْلَمُ ، و كقوله جل و علا : ﴿ قل آلله أذِنَ لكم ﴾
ج - فَعِلَ / يفْعِلُ ، مثل : حسِب / يحْسِب ، و كقوله سبحانه : ﴿ لا يحلّ لكم أن تَرِثُوا النساء كرهاً ﴾
ح - فَعُلَ / يفعُل ، مثل : كَرُمَ / يكرُمُ ، و كقوله عز و جلّ : ﴿ مِمّا قلَّ منه أو كَثُرَ﴾
2 ــ مجرّد رباعي ، و هو ما كانَت حروفُه الأصليَّةُ أربعةَ حروفٍ ، و له وزن واحدٌ ، هو : فَعْلَلَ / يُفَعْلِلُ ،مثل : بَعْثَرَ/ يُبَعْثِرُ، و كقوله تعالى : ﴿ و الليل إذا عَسْعَسَ ﴾

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 9 : أقسام الفعل 

 ب - المجرّد و المزيد (2)

الفعل المزيد هو مازيدَ إلى أحرفه الأصلية حرفٌ أو حرفان أو ثلاثة لغرضٍ معنوي ، حيث تعمل هذه الأحرف الزائدة على تأدية معاني جديدة . فلكلّ صيغة من صيغ الفعل المَزيد دلالةٌ خاصة بزيادة حرف أو حرفين أو ثلاثة .
و الفعل المزيد قسمان :
1 - مزيد الثلاثي : ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :   
                  أ - مزيد بحرف واحد :  له ثلاثة أوزان :1-  أَفْعَلَ : المزيد بحرف الهمزة ، مثل : أَكْرَمَ ، وكقوله تعالى : *]*  و أُبْرِئُ الأكمه و الأبرص *[*
2-  فَعَّلَ : المزيد بالتضعيف ، مثل: عَلَّمَ ، و كقوله سبحانه : *]*  وكُلاّ تَبَّرْنَا تتبيرا )
3-  فَاعَلَ : المزيد بالألف ، مثل : جَادَلَ ، و كقوله جلّ و علا : *]*  و إذا خَاطَبَهُم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما *[* 
ب - مزيد بحرفين : يضمّ خمسة أوزان مختلفة :1-   انفعَلَ : المزيد بحرفيْ الهمزة و النون ، مثل :انكسَرَ، و كقوله عزّ و جلّ : *]*  اقتربت الساعة و انْشَقَّ القمر*[*
2- افتعلَ: المزيد بالهمزة و التاء ، مثل : ابتدعَ ، و كقوله تعالى : *]*  و لا يشفعون إلا لِمن ارْتَضَى *[*
3 - تفَعَّلَ : المزيد بالتاء والتضعيف ، مثل : تبدَّلَ ، و كقوله سبحانه : *]*  كما يقوم الذي يتَخَبَّطُه الشيطان من المسّ *[*
4-  تَفَاعَلَ: المزيد بالتاء و الألف ، مثل : تَظَاهَرَ، و كقوله جلّ و علا : *]*  و في ذلك فلْيَتَنَافَس المتنافسون )
5-افْعَلَّ : المزيد بالهمزة و التضعيف ، مثل: احْمَرَّ، و كقوله سبحانه : *]*  و أما الذين ابْيَضَّتْ وجوههم ففي رحمة الله *[*
ت - مزيد بثلاثة أحرف : يشمل أربعة أوزان :1 - استفْعلَ: المزيد بالهمزة و السين والتاء ، مثل : استفهَمَ ، وكقوله عزّ و جلّ : *]* سنَسْتَدْرِجُهم من حيث لا يعلمون *[*
2 -  افْعَالَّ : المزيد بالهمزة و الألف و اللام ، مثل : اصْفَارَّ، وكقوله عزّ و جلّ : *]*ومن دونهما جنتان .فبأي آلاء ربكماتكذبان مُدْهَامَّتان *[*، مِن ادْهَامَّ أي اخْضرَّ إلى حدّ السواد .
3 -  افْعَوْعَلَ :المزيد بالهمزة والواو و العين ، مثل : اعشَوْشَبَ ، و كقول عمر رضي الله عنه :" اخْشَوْشِنُوا فإنّ النعم لا تدوم "
4- افْعَوَّلَ : المزيد بالهمزة والواوالمضعَّفة ، مثل : اعْلَوَّط أي ضمَّ بشدّة .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 9 : أقسام الفعل 
ب - المجرّد و المزيد (3)2- مزيد الرباعي : ينقسم إلى قسمين :
           أ - مزيد بحرف واحد : 
تَفَعْلَلَ : المزيد بالتاء ، مثل : تبعْثر 
         ب - مزيد بحرفين  :
1  - افْعَنْلَلَ : المزيد بالهمزة و النون ، مثل : افْرنقَع أي تفَرَّق 
2  - افْعَلَلَّ : المزيد بالهمزة واللام ، مثل : اقْشعرَّ ، و منه قوله سبحانه : *]* فإن أصابه خيرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ به  *[*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 10 : اسم الفاعل 

هو صفة مشتقّة يوصَف بها مَن قام بالفعل على وجه التجدّد . فاسم الفاعل يتميّز بالتغيّر عكس الصفة المشبّهة التي تتّسم بالدوام و الثبات ، كأنها طّباع ملازمة للموصوف . 
1- صياغته من الثلاثي : يُصاغ اسم الفاعل من الفعل الثلاثي على وزن "فاعِل" ، مثل : عَالِمٌ ، و كقوله تعالى : ( كشجرة طيّبة أصلها ثَابِتٌ )
2- صياغته من غير الثلاثي :يُبنَى من غير الثلاثي على وزن مضارعه ، مع إبدال حرف المضارَعة ميماً مضمومة و كسْر ما قبل الآخِر، مثل : بدَّل / مُبَدِّلٌ ، انطلقَ / مُنْطَلِقٌ ، و منه قوله سبحانه : ( قال إنّي مُهَاجِرٌ إلى ربّي ) 
و يُستعمل اسم الفاعل في اللغة : 
أ- مفردًا مذكّرًا ، كقوله جلّ و علا : ( و ليكتبْ بينكم كَاتِبٌ بالعدل )
ب - مفردًا مؤنّثًا ، كقوله سبحانه : ( فلمّا رأى الشمس بَازِغَةً قال هذا ربّي )
ت - مثنّى مذكّرا ، كقوله تعالى : ( و مايستوي البَحْران)
ث - مثنى مؤنثا ، مثل قوله جل جلاله :( إذ همّت طائفتان منكم أن تفشلا )
ج - جمعَ مذكّر سالم ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ: ( قال لا أحبّ الآفِلِينَ)
ح - جمعَ مؤنّث سالم ، كقوله سبحانه :( و البَاقِيَاتُ الصَّالِحَاتُ خير عند ربّك )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 11- اسم المفعول*
*هو اسم مشتقّ يدلّ على ما ( أو مَنْ ) وقع عليه الفعل .
1- صياغته من الثلاثي : أ - من الثلاثي الصحيح : 
يُبنى اسم المفعول من الثلاثي الصحيح على وزن مفعول ، مثل : كَتَبَ / مَكْتُوبٌ ، وكقوله تعالى : ( فجعلهم كعصف مَأْكُولٍ ) 

      ب - من الثلاثي المعتلّ :
 *        -*  من الأجوف : على وزن مفعول مع حذف واو ( مفعول) ، مثل : قالَ / مَقُولٌ  ، و كقوله سبحانه: ( و بئرٍ معطّلة و قصر مَشِيدٍ )
*            -* من المثال : على وزن مفعول ، مثل : وَضَعَ / مَوْضُوع ، و كقوله عزّ وجلّ  : ( و السماء ذات البروج و اليوم المَوْعُود ) 
*-* من الناقص الواوي: على وزن مفعول مع إدغام  واو الفعل في واو ( مفعول) ، مثل: دَعَا / مَدْعُوٌّ ، و كقوله جلّ و علا : ( قالوا يا صالح قد كنت فينا مَرْجُوًّا قبل هذا ) 
*-* من الناقص اليائي أو اللفيف المقرون أو اللفيف المفروق : على وزن مفعول مع قلب واو ( مفعول) إلى ياء ، هَدَى / مَهْدِيٌّ ، وَقَى / مَوْقِيٌّ ، رَوَى/ مَرْوِيٌّ ، و كقوله سبحانه : ( و السمواتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بيمينه )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*2- صياغة اسم المفعول من غير الثلاثي* *:*
يُبنى اسم المفعول من غير الثلاثي على وزن مضارعه ، مع إبدال حرف المضارَعة ميماً مضمومة و فتْح ما قبل الآخِر، مثل : عَامَلَ / مُعَامَلٌ ، استغفَرَ / مُسْتَغْفَرٌ ...، وكقوله سبحانه : ( و كلُّ صغيرٍ و كبيرٍ مُسْتَطَرٌ)
و يرِدُ اسم المفعول في اللغة :
- مفرداً مذكّراً ، كقوله تعالى : ( إنقومي اتّخذوا هذا القرآن مَهْجُوراً )
- مفرداً مؤنّثاً ،كقوله عزّ و جلّ : (فإذا أُنزلتْ سورة مُحْكَمَةٌ )
- مثنّى مذكرا، مثل : " الكتابان مخْتَصَرَانِ "
- مثنى مؤنثا ، كقوله سبحانه : ( بل يداهُ مَبْسُوطَتَان)
- جمع مذكّر سالما ، كقوله جلّ و علا : ( إنّك لَمِن المُرْسَلِين)
- جمع مؤنّث سالما ، كقوله تعالى : ( و للمُطَلَّقاتِ متاعٌ بالمعروف )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 12 : جمع المذكّر السالم 

هو اسم مُعرَب ينوب عن ثلاثة فأكثر، بزيادة واو ونون في آخره في حالة الرفع  و ياء و نون في حالتَي النصب و الجرّ.
                                1- شروط مفرده :
يُشترط في مفرد جمع المذكّر السالم شرطان أساسيان :
أ-   أن يكون علَمًا لمذكّر عاقل ، مثل : محمّد . 
ب -    أن يكون وصْفا لمذكّر عاقل ، مثل : عَالِمٌ . 
ت -   أو وصف على وزن أفعل التفضيل ، مثل : أفضل
           2- إعرابه :
يُعرب جمع المذكّر السالم بالحروف :
-  فيُرفع بالواو كقوله تعالى : ( أولئك هم الفَائِزُون ) . 
-  ويُنصب بالياء كقوله سبحانه: ( قال لا أُحبُّ الآفِلِينَ ) .
-  و يُجرأيضًا بالياء كقوله عزّ و جلّ : (فلا تكُنْ مِن القَانِطِين) .
 كما تُحذف نون جمع المذكّرالسالم إذا كان مُضافًا ، كقوله جلّ و علا : (إنّا كَاشِفُو العذاب قليلاً )
            3- مُلْحَقاته : 
هناك بعض الألفاظ  التي تُعرَب إعراب جمع المذكّر السالم  و إنْ لم تتحقَّق فيها كلّ شروطه ، و أشهرها :
-  أُولُو( أي أًصحاب) : كقوله سبحانه : ( و ما يذّكّر إلّا أُولُو الألباب ) 
-  عَالَمُون ( ج عَالَم) : كقوله تعالى : ( الحمد للّه ربّ العَالَمِين )
- بَنُون ( ج ابن) : كقوله عزّ و جلّ : (المالُ و البَنُونَ زينة الحياة الدّنيا )
-  سِنُون (ج سَنَة) : كقوله جلّ جلاله : ( فضربناعلى آذانهم في الكهف سِنِينَ عددا )
-   أَهْلُون (ج أَهْل) : كقوله سبحانه : (منْ أوسط ما تُطعمون أَهْلِيكُمْ ) 
-  ألفاظ العُقود العدَدية : كقوله تعالى : (إنْ يكنْ مِنكم عِشْرُون صابرون يغلبوا مائَتَيْن )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 12 : جمع المؤنّث السالم 

هو اسم مُعرب ينوب عن ثلاثة فأكثر، بزيادة ألف و تاء في آخره ، نحو : كاتِباتٌ 
      شروط مفرده :
يُشترط في مفرد جمع المؤنّث السالم أن يكون :
1-اسماً منتهياً بتاء التأنيث ، مثل : شجرة .
2-عَلَماً منتهياً بألف التأنيث المقصورة ، نحو: سَلْمَى .
3- صفة منتهية بألف التأنيث المقصورة ، مثل : صُغْرَى .
4-عَلما مؤنّثا خالياً من علامات التأنيث ، نحو : هند .
5- من الأسماء الأعجمية التي ليس لها جمعٌ آخر ، مثل : تِلِفون .
إعرابه :
يُعرب جمع المؤنّث السالم بالحركات :
- فيُرفع بالضمة ، كقوله تعالى : (فالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ )
*-* و يُنصب بالكسرة النائبة عن الفتحة ، كقوله سبحانه : ( و لا تتّبعوا خُطواتِ الشيطان)
*-* و يُجرّ بالكسرة ، كقوله جلّ جلاله : (فأخرجَ به مِن الثَّمَرَاتِ رزقا لكم) 
مُلْحَقاته :
تُلحَق بجمع المؤنّث السالم بعض الكلمات و إنْ لم تستوفِ شروطه ، مثل :
أ - أُولاَتُ ( أي صاحِبات) ، كقوله عزّ وجلّ : ( فإنْ كُنّ أُولاَتِ حمْل فأَنفِقوا عليهنّ )
ب - كلّ اسم على وزن جمع المؤنّث السالم ، و إن دلَّ على مفرد ، نحو : عَرَفَات / بَرَكَات .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 14 : همزة الوصل

الهمزة هي الحرف الأول من أحرف الهجاء ، و هي صوتٌ حَلْقي يُنطَق من الحنجرة . و تكون الهمزة إما همزة وصل أو همزة قطع . 
وهمزة وصل هيَ همزةٌ تقعُ في أول الكلمة يُتوصّل بها إلى النُّطقِ بالسّاكنِ ، لا تظهرُ في الكتابةِ ، لكنها تثْبت نُطقاً في أول الكلام ، و تَسقط في الدّرج ، أي إذا سُبقَتْ بكلامٍ آخرَ . 
و سمّيت همزة وصلٍ لأن المتكلّم يصل بها ما قبلها بما بعدها . و لهمزة الوصل مواضع معروفة هي : 
1- الأسماء العشرة ، وهي : 
اسم ، كقوله سبحانه : ( سَبِّحْ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الأَعْلَى )
- ابن ، كما في قوله تعالى ( وَنَادَى نُوحٌ رَبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي )
- ابنة ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( و مريمَ ابْنة عِمران ) 
- ابْنُمٌ ، و هي لُغة في " ابنٌ " 
- اثنان ، كما في قوله جلّ و علا : (إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا ثانيَ اثنيْن ) 
- اثنتان ، كقوله تعالى : ( فانفجرتْ منه اثْنَتا عشرة عينا ) 
- امرُؤٌ ، و منه قوله سبحانه : ( لكل امرِئٍ منهم ما اكتسب من الإثم )
- امرأة ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( و ضرب الله مثلا للذين آمنوا امْرأة فرعون ) 
- ايْمن الله ، و تعني القَسَم و اليمين .
- اسْتٌ ، أي عَجُزٌ أو دُبُر. 
2- أمر الفعل الثّلاثيِّ ، مثلُ : اكْتُبْ ، و كقوله تعالى : ( و اذْكُرْ نعمتي عليك و على والدتك ) .
3 - ماضي الفعل الخماسي ، مثل : انْطَلَقْ ، ومصدرُه مثل : انْطِلاقٌ ، و كقوله عز و جلّ : ( وحرَّموا ما رزَقهم اللَّه افْتِراءً عَلى اللهِ ) 
4 - ماضي السّداسي ، مثل : استغْفِرْ، ومصدرُه مثل : استغْفَارٌ، كما في قوله تعالى : ( و أصرُّوا و استكبروا استكباراً )
5 - أل التّعريف بنوعيها : 
- الشمسية ، مثل : الضّارِبُ ، و كقوله جلّ و علا : ( و زيّنّا السَّماء الدنيا بمصابيح ) 
- أو القمَرية ، مثل : الْكتاب ، و منه قوله سبحانه : ( شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه الْقُرآن )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 15 : اسما الزمان و المكان
هما اسمان مشتقان للدلالة على وقت وقوع الفعل أو مكانه . 
طريقة صوغهما من الفعل الثلاثي :
أ - على وزن مَفْعَل :
-        إذا كان مضارعُه مفتوح العين ، مثل : لَبِسَ/ يلبَس/ مَلْبَسٌ ، و كقوله تعالى : ( قد علم كلّ أُناسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ )
-        أو كان مضارعه مضموم العين ، مثل : صَدَرَ/ يصْدُر/ مَصْدَرٌ. و كقوله سبحانه : ( و اقعُدوا لهم كلّ مَرْصَد ) 
-        أو كان ناقصاً مطلقا ( سواء واوياً أو يائيا ) ، مثل : رمى/ يرمِي/ مَرْمَى . دعا / يدعو/ مَدْعَى ، و منه قوله جلّ و علا : ( فلبئس مَثْوَى المتكبّرين ) 
ب - على وزن مَفْعِل :
-        إذا كان مضارعُه مكسور العين ، مثل : جَلَسَ/ يجلِسُ/ مَجْلِسٌ ، و كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( إلينا مَرْجِعُهُمْ فننبّئهم  بما عمِلوا ) 
-        أو  كان مثالا ( معتل الأول ) واوياً ، مثل : وَرَدَ/ يردُ/ مَوْرِدٌ ، و منه قوله تعالى : ( إنّ مَوْعِدهُم الصبح أليس الصبح بقريب )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*طريقة بناء اسمَي الزمان و المكان من غير الثلاثي :*
يصاغ اسم الزمان و اسم المكان من الأفعال التي تفوق أحرفها الثلاثة على وزن اسم المفعول ، مثل :
            -  " أكْرمَ " الرباعي = مُكْرَمٌ ، كقوله تعالى : ( و اتّخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مُصَلَّى ) 
            - " الْتَقَى " الخماسي = مُلْتَقَى ، كقوله سبحانه : ( إنّ إلى ربّك المُنْتَهَى )
            - " اسْتقبَلَ " السداسي = مُسْتَقْبَلٌ ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( و هو الذي أنشأكم من نفس واحدة فمستقَرّ و مُسْتَوْدَعٌ ) 
و لا بدّ من التنبيه إلى أن الصياغة المتشابهة لاسم المفعول و لاسمَيْ الزمان و المكان من الأفعال غير الثلاثية يُمَيّز بينها بالسياق و القرائن ، فهي الكفيلة بتحديد المقصود في الكلام هل اسم المفعول أم اسمَا الزمان و المكان .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

* الدرس 16: همزة القطع* 
 
هيَ همزةٌ تقعُ في أول الكلمة ، وتظهرُ في اللّفظِ والكتابةِ سواءً جاءَتْ في أوّلِ الكلامِ أو في درجهِ ، بخلاف همزة الوصل التي لا يُنطَق بها إلا في بداية الكلام . 
وسمّيت همزة  قطْع لأنها تَقطع ما قبلها عمّا بعدها في النّطق ، و مواضعها هي : 
              1- جميع الأسماء ما عدا الأسماء العشرة  الّتي سبقَ ذِكرها  في همزةِ الوصلِ ، مثل : *أُ*مٌّ – أحْمد – إخْوةٌ ... و كقوله سبحانه : ( و يُؤتِ مِن لدنه أَجْراً عظيما ) 
            2- ماضي الفعل الثّلاثيِّ المبدوءِ بهمزةٍ أصليةٍ ، كقوله تعالى : ( فأَخَذَه الله نكال الآخرة و الأولى ) .
3- مصدرُ الثّلاثيِّ المبدوءِ بهمزةٍ أصليةٍ ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( و إذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس و أَمْناً ) .
            4- ماضي الرّباعيِّ على وزن (أَفْعَلَ) ، و منه قوله جلّ و علا : ( اليومَ أَكْمَلْتُ لكم دينكم ) 
5- أمرُ الرّباعيِّ على وزن (أَفْعَلَ) ، مثل قوله سبحانه : ( أنْ أَخْرِجْ قومك من الظلمات إلى النور ) . 
6- مصدرُ الرّباعيِّ على وزن (أَفْعَلَ) ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( قلْ إِصْلاَحٌ لهم خير) .
7- الفعل المضارع  مُسنَداً إلى ضمير المتكلّم ، سواء كان ماضيه :
- ثلاثياً ، مثل قوله جل و علا : ( قل إنما أَشْكُو بثّي و حزني إلى الله )  .
- أو رباعياً ، قوله سبحانه : ( فإني قريبٌ أُجِيبُ دعوة الداعِ إذا دَعَان )
- أو خماسياً ، مثل كقوله تعالى : ( ثمّ أَضْطَرُّه إلى عذاب النار ) 
- أو سُداسياً ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( قال سوف أَسْتَغْفِرُ لكم ربّي ) 
8 - جميع الحروف ، ما عدا أل التعريف ، مثل : إِنَّ ، أَنَّ ، إِلَى ، أَوْ، أَمْ .. 
وتُكتب الفتحة  و الضمة فوق همزة القطع مثل : أَخَذَ ، أُمِرَ . و تُكتب الكسرة تحتها ، مثل : إِسْلامٌ .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم ، وبجهودكم النافعة .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> نفع الله بكم ، وبجهودكم النافعة .


جزاك الله خيرا ، و أدام عليك فضله و نعمه .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 17 :  التذكير و التأنيث

 ينقسم الاسم من حيث جنسه إلى قسمين : 
 أ-       مذكّر: و هو ما دلّ على مذكّر من الإنسان و الحيوان و أمكن الإشارة إليه بِ " هذا " 
 ب -   و مؤنّث : و هو ما دلّ على مؤنث  من الإنسان و الحيوان ، و صحّ أن نشير إليه بِ " هذه "  
1-  علامات التأنيث :
  علامات التأنيث ثلاثة ،  هي :
 - التاء المربوطة : و تدخل على الكلمات  للتفريق بين مذكّرها و مؤنّثها ، كقوله تعالى : ( لا تُضارَّ والدةٌ بولدها ) 
 - الألف المقصورة : مثل قوله سبحانه  : (هُدَى و بُشْرَى للمسلمين )
 - الألف الممدودة : مثل قوله عزّ و جلّ : (و السَّمَاءَ رفعها و وضع الميزان )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

2-  أقسام المؤنّث :
  الاسم المؤنّث  ثلاثة أنواع :
أ - مؤنّث حقيقي : و هو الذي يدلّ على مؤنّث حقيقي و تظهر في آخره إحدى علامات التأنيث . 
ب - مؤنّث لفظِيّ : و هو كلّ اسم به إحدى علامات التأنيث ، و لكنه دالٌّ على مذكّر و منه قوله تعالى : ( و كفلها زكرياءُ ) .
و يُعامَل المؤنّث اللفظِيّ كالمذكّر سواء في الضمائر كقوله جلّ و علا : ( هنالك دعا زَكَرِيَّاءُ ربّه ) أو أسماء الإشارة مثل : ( هذا معاويةُ) أو الموصولات مثل : ( سمعت عن عنترة الذي كان شاعراً)
ت -  مؤنّث معنَويّ : و هو كلّ اسم خالٍ من علامات التأنيث يُستعمل كمؤنث ، مثل قوله عزّ و جلّ : ( النَّارُ وَعَدها الله الذين كفروا )
ويُعامَل المؤنّث المعنَويّ كالمؤنّث الحقيقي من حيث الضمائر كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها  ) و أسماء الإشارة مثل : ( هذه عينٌ صافية ) و الموصولات مثل : ( حمدتُ الله على الشمس التي تُدْفِئُنا )
3-  مطابقة الفعل لفاعله المؤنّث :
يُؤَنث الفعل لفاعله المؤنث في ثلاث حالات : 
* إذا كان فاعله مؤنّثا حقيقياً ، كقوله تعالى: ( قالت امرأة العزيز الآن حصحص الحقّ ) 
* أو معنوياً ، مثل قوله جلّ جلاله : (و لمّا فَصَلَتِ العِيرُ) بشرط ألاّ يفصِل بين الفعل و فاعله فاصِلٌ . 
* وإذا تقدّم عليه الفاعل المؤنّث ، مثل : " النّخلةُ طَالَتْ " .
و يُذَكَّر الفعل لفاعله المؤنث إذا فُصِلَ بينهما بفواصل ، مثل : " حَضَرَ عند القاضي امرأةٌ " ، وكقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( و بَدَا بيننا و بينكم العداوة و البغضاءُ)

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 18 : اسم التفضيل 

 هو اسم مشتقّ على وزن ( أَفْعَل ) ، يُؤتى به للدلالة على المقارنة بين شيئين أو شخصين اشتركا في صفة واحدة و زادَ أحدهما على الآخر في الاتصاف بها . و للتفضيل طرفان هما : المفضَّل و المفضّل عليه . قال سبحانه : ( و لتجدّنهم أَحْرَصَ الناس على حياة ) فالمفضَّل هو : الضمير همْ ، و المفضَّل عليه هو : الناس .
 1-   شروط صياغة اسم التفضيل :
 يشترط في الفعل الذي يُصاغ منه اسم التفضيل :
 أ*-       أن يكون ثلاثيا ، فلا يُصاغ مما زاد عن ثلاثة أحرف .
 ب*-  أن يكون متصرّفا غير جامد ، فلا يُبنى اسم التفضيل مثلا من : بِئسَ / نِعْمَ / ليسَ ... لأنها أفعال غير متصرّفة 
 ت*-  أن يكون تاما غير ناقص ، فلا يُصاغ مثلا من : كَانَ و أخواتها / أو من أفعال المقاربة كَادَ / أَوْشَكَ ...
 ث*-  أن يكون قابلا للتفاوت و التفاضل حتّى يتحقّق معنى التفضيل . و إذا انتفى أحد الشروط السابقة ، صِيغَ اسم التفضيل من فعل مناسب لمعناه مستوْفٍ لهذه الشروط  كقوله تعالى : ( و لا يأتونك بمثل إلا جئناك بالحقّ و أحسن تفسيراً ) حيث استُعمل اسم التفضيل ( أحسن ) لأن " فَسَّرَ" فعل افتَقد أحد الشروط السابقة لكونه رباعياً .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

2-   حالات أَفْعَل التفضيل : 
 لاسم التفضيل أربع حالات مختلفة : 
 أ*-       أن يأتي مجرّدا من أل غيرَ مضاف :  و في هذه الحالة يجب أن يكون مفردا مذكّرا سواء كان المفضَّل مؤنثا أو مثنى ( بنوعيه ) أو جمعا ( بنوعيه ) كما يجوز ذكر المفضّل عليه مجرورا بمِنْ كقوله عزّ و جلّ : (و ما نُريهم من آية إلا هي أكْبَرُ مِنْ أختها ) أو حذفهما كقوله تعالى : (كانوا هم أظْلَمَ و أَطْغَى ) أي أظلم مِنْ غيرهم و أطغى من غيرهم .
 ب*-  أن يأتي مجرّدا من أل مضافاً إلى نكرة :  و هنا يجب كذلك أن يُفرَد و يُذَكّر مهما تنوّع المفضَّل ، كقوله جل و علا : (كنتم خيرَ أمةٍ أُخرجت للناس ) 
 ت*-  أن يأتي مجرّدا من أل مضافاً إلى معرفة : و في هذه الحالة يُلازم اسم التفضيل أيضا الإفراد و التذكير ، و إن كان المفضَّل مؤنثا أو مثنى  أو جمعا ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( نحن نقصّ عليك أَحْسَنَ القصص )
 ث*-  أن يأتي معرّفاً بأل : و في هذه الحالة تُحذف " مِنْ "  و المفضَّل عليه كما يُطابق اسم التفضيل المفضَّل من حيث :
 * الإفراد و التذكير ، كقوله سبحانه : ( سبّح اسم ربّك الأَعْلَى )
 * الإفراد و التأنيث ، كقوله تعالى : ( إذ أنتم بالعدوة الدُّنْيَا ) 
 * الجمع و التذكير، كقوله جلّ و علا : ( لا جرم أنهم في الآخرة هم الأخْسَرُون ) 
 * الجمع و التأنيث ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( فاولئك لهم الدرجات العُلَى )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس  19 : الاسم المنقوص
 هو اسم مُعرب  ينتهي بياء لازمة قبلها كسْر ، مثل : الرّاعِي / المُحامي ...
أحكامه : 
أ – إذا كان الاسم المنقوص نكرة غير مضاف :
  *            تُحذف ياؤه في حالتَي الرفع كقوله تعالى : ( كلُّ مَن عليها فَانٍ )  و الجرّ  مثل قوله عزّ و جلّ : ( أليس اللهُ بِكَافٍ عبدَه ) . فيُرفع بضمة و يُجرّ بكسرة مقدّرتَين على الياء المحذوفة التي منع من ظهورها الثقل .
  *          و تثبت في حالة النصب ، كقوله سبحانه : ( و كفى بربّك هَادِياً و نصيرا ) فيُنصب بفتحة ظاهرة .
ب – و إذا كان معرّفا بأَلْ أو بالإضافة : 
* بقيتْ ياؤه في جميع الحالات ، سواء كان مرفوعاً كقوله جلّ و علا : ( مَن يهْدِ الله فهو المُهْتَدِي ) أو منصوبا مثل قوله تعالى : ( فلْيدعُ نَادِيَه ) أو مجرورا كقوله تعالى : (  و ما أنت بِهَادِي العُمي عن ضلالتهم ) . فيُرفع بضمّة و يُجر بكسرة مقدّرتَين على الياء ، و يُنصب بفتحة ظاهرة .

----------


## عادل سعداوي

*ـــــ دروس قيّمة وقابلة للإستيعاب بسهولة ، صيغت بمنهجية علميّة سلسة وخالية من التّعقيد ، تغني عن عشرات الكتب في الصّرف ، أنصح طلاّب اللغة العربية بالمتابعة ...والله وليّ التّوفيق .

*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> *ـــــ دروس قيّمة وقابلة للإستيعاب بسهولة ، صيغت بمنهجية علميّة سلسة وخالية من التّعقيد ، تغني عن عشرات الكتب في الصّرف ، أنصح طلاّب اللغة العربية بالمتابعة ...والله وليّ التّوفيق .** 
> *


و لهذا وضعتُ هذه الدروس ..
 لتيسير علم الصرف و جعله سهل الإدراك عكس ما يُقال عنه

  أشكر لك هذا الحضور الكريم

 *جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 20 : تثنية الاسم المنقوص و جمعُه

تثنية الاسم المنقوص :
لا تتغيّر بنية الاسم المنقوص عند تثنيته . فيبقى على حاله و يُثنّى كما تُثنّى الأسماء الصحيحة ، حيث تُضاف إليه ألفٌ و نون في حالة الرفع ، كقوله سبحانه : ( إذ يتلقّى المُتَلَقِّيَان  ِ ) وياء و نون في حالة النصب مثل : " رأيت قاضِيَيْنِ " و ياء و نون أيضا في حالة الجرّ : مثل : " كُونا مِن الدّاعِيَيْنِ إلى الخير " 

جمْعه جمع مذكّر سالماً : 
يُجمع الاسم المنقوص جمع مذكّر سالماً : 
  * إذا كان مرفوعاً بحذف يائه و زيادة واو و نون ، مع ضمّ ما قبل واو الجمع ، كقوله تعالى : ( بل هُم قومٌ طَاغُونَ ) .
* و إذا كان منصوباً بحذف يائه و زيادة ياء و نون ، مع كسر ما قبل ياء الجمع ، مثل قوله عزّ و جلّ : ( ثمّ أغرقنا بعدُ البَاقِينَ ) و كذلك الأمر إذا كان مجروراً ، كقوله سبحانه : ( فكانوا مِن الغَاوِينَ )

----------


## عادل سعداوي

> و لهذا وضعتُ هذه الدروس ..
>  لتيسير علم الصرف و جعله سهل الإدراك عكس ما يُقال عنه
> 
>   أشكر لك هذا الحضور الكريم
> 
>  *جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك*


*أنا و أنت جمعتنا رسالة واحدة ألا وهي حبّ لغة الضاّد والتضحية بالغالي والنّفيس من أجل إعلاء شأنها والذّود عن حرمتها ، كيف لا وهي لغة القرآن وما فيه من إعجاز وفصاحة وبيان .... أرجو من الله العليّ القدير أن يجعل عملنا هذا خالصًا لوجهه الكريم وأن ينفعنا به ( يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلاّ من أتى الله بقلب سليم ) .*

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 21 : التصغير
 
 التصغير هو تحويل بنية اللفظ لهدف معيّن كتحقيره ، أو تقريبه في الزمان أو المكان ، أو تحبيبه إلى المتلقّي ، أو تقليل حجمه أو عدده .
 1       - شروط اللفظ المُراد تصغيرُه : 
 أ - أن يكون اسما مُعرَبا ، إذ لا يمكن تصغير الاسم المبني أو الفعل أو الحرف .
 ب - ألا يُشبه إحدى صيغ التصغير، مثل مُهَيْمِن / سُوَيد ..
 ت - أن يكون قابلا للتصغير ، فلا تُصغَّر أسماء الله الحسنى أو أسماء الأنبياء و الملائكة  أو أسماء القرآن ، كما لا تُصغّر أسماء الأسبوع أو الشهور  ، و كلّ و بعض و سوى و غير ..

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 22 : أوزان التصغير
 للتصغير ثلاثة أوزان مختلفة : 
 -         فُعَيْل 
 -         فُعَيْعِل 
 -         فُعَيْعِيل 
  *تصغير الاسم الثلاثي على فُعَيْل :*
 يُصغّر الاسم الثلاثي على فُعَيْل : 
 1-   إذا كان  صحيحاً مثل : جَبَل / جُبَيْل . و في حالة إدغامه يُفكّ الإدغام مثل : فَكٌّ / فُكَيْكٌ
 2-    إذا كان  مؤنثا منتهيا بتاء تأنيث مثل : شجرة / شُجيْرَة . أما إذا كان مؤنثا معنويا فتُزاد إليه التاء بعد تصغيره مثل : نار/ نُوَيْرَة 
 3-   إذا كان ثلاثيا حُذف منه حرفٌ أصليّ و بقي على حرفيْن . فيُردّ الحرف المحذوف عند تصغيره ، مثل : أَخٌ / أُخَيٌّ .
 4-   إذا كان ثانيه حرف علّة منقلب عن حرف آخر . فيُردّ الحرف إلى أصله عند التصغير ، مثل : مَالٌ / مُوَيْلٌ

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 23 : تصغير الاسم الرباعي على فُعَيْعِل يُصغّر الاسم الرباعي على فُعَيْعِل  : 1-   إذا كان اسما صحيحاً . مثل : مَسْجِدٌ / مُسَيْجِدٌ . 2-   إذا كان ثالثه حرف علّة. فيُقلب ياء ثم  يُدغم في ياء التصغير، مثل : كِتابٌ / كُتَيِّبٌ – رَغِيفٌ / رُغَيِّفٌ – عَجُوزٌ / عُجَيِّزٌ .  3-   إذا كان ثانيه حرف علّة منقلبا عن حرف أصلي . فيُرد حرف العلّة إلى أصله ، مثل : مُوقِنٌ / مُيَيْقِنٌ ( لأن أصل الفعل يائيٌ : أَيْقَنَ ، فرُدّت الواو في (مُوقن ) إلى أصلها اليائي ). أما إذا كان حرف العلة ألفا زائدة فإنها تُقلب واواً ، مثل : شَاعِرٌ/ شُوَيْعِرٌ ( لأن الألف هنا زيدتْ لصياغة اسم الفاعل فهي ليست أصلية )  4-   إذا كان مؤنثا معنويا خاليا من علامة التأنيث . فيُصغّر دون إضافة تاء تأنيث إلى آخره ، مثل : زَيْنَب / زُيَيْنِب .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 24 : تصغير الاسم الخماسي و السداسي  يُصغّر الاسم الخماسي و السداسي على صيغتين :  1-   فُعَيْعِل :  أ*-       إذا كان مختوما بتاء تأنيث : حنظلة / حُنَيْظِلَة ، مكتبة / مُكَيْتِبَة . ب*-  إذا كان في آخره زيادة غير أصلية : كياء النّسبة : عبقريٌّ / عُبَيْقِرِيٌّ ، أو علامة التثنية مثل : عالِمانِ / عُوَيْلِمانِ ، أو الياء و النون الزائدتين مثل : مهرجان / مُهَيْرِجَان ، أو علامة جمع المذكّر السالم مثل : صابِرون / صُوَيْبِرُون ، أو علامة جمع المؤنث السالم مثل : ثَمراتٌ / ثُمَيْرَاتٌ . ت*-  إذا كان مختوما بألف ممدودة : حَمْراء / حُمَيْرَاء ، كِبرياء/ كُبَيْرِياء . ث*- إذا كان خماسيا مشتقاً : فيُحذف منه ما زيد على جذره الأصلي : مثل: مُسْتَكْبِرٌ/ مُكَيْبِرٌ( بحذف سين وتاء اسْتَكْبَرَ) ،مُنْطَلِق / مُطَيْلِق ( بحذف نون انطلقَ ) مُقْتَرِبٌ / مُقَيْرِبٌ 
( بحذف تاء اقتربَ ) . 2-   فُعَيْعِيل :    أ*-       إذا كان رابعه حرفَ مدّ : مِفْتاحٌ / مُفَيْتِيحٌ ، صُندوق / صُنَيْدِيق ، مِنْديل/ مُنَيْدِيل .
 ب* -  إذا كان خماسياً أعجميا أو سداسيا جميع حروفه أصلية : فيُحذف منه ما زاد على الأربعة  : فالأعجمي مثل : سفرْجَل / سُفَيْرِيج ، و السداسي مثل : عندليب / عُنَيْدِيل .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 25: تصغير جمع التكسير و الاسم المركّب :   
 يُصغَّر جمع التكسير كما يلي : 
 أ*-       إذا كان جمع قِلّة ( على وزن أفْعال/ أَفْعُل/ فِعْلَة/ أَفْعِلَة ) صُغِّر على لفظه ، مثل أنهار/ أُنَيْهِيرٌ  ، اَنْفُسٌ /  اُنَيْفِسٌ ، أَوْدِيَة / أُوَيْدِيَة ، فِتْيَة / فُتَيَّةٌ .
 ب*-  و إذا كان جمع كثْرة ( و هو ما عدا أوزان القلّة الأربعة السابقة ) نظرنا إليه :
 1-       فإن كان لمذكّرٍ عاقل رُدَّ إلى المفرد ثم صُغّر و أُضيفت إليه علامة جمع المذكر السالم ، مثل :
 -         شُعَرَاء ( فُعَلاء) / شُوَيْعِرُونَ .
 -         حُمْرٌ (فُعْلٌ ) / أُحَيْمِرُونَ . 
 -         عُمُد (فُعُل) / عُمَيِّدُونَ 
 -         سَحَرة (فَعَلة ) / سُوَيْحِرُونَ .
 -         مَرْضَى (فَعْلَى) / مُرَيِّضُونَ .
 -         دِبَبة (فِعَلَة ) / دُبَيْبُونَ  
 -         رُكَّع (فُعَّل ) / رُوَيْكِعُونَ 
 -          حُفّاظٌ (فُعَّال ) / حُوَيْفِظُونَ .
 -          غِلْمَان (فِعْلان ) / غُلَيِّمُونَ .
 -          رُكْبَان (فُعْلان ) / رُوَيْكِبُونَ . 
 -         أَقْرِبَاء (أَفْعِلاء ) / قُرَيِّبُونَ . 
 2-    و إن كان لمؤنثٍ عاقل ، أو لمذكّر غير عاقل رُدَّ كذلك إلى مفرده ثمّ صُغّر و أضيفت إليه علامة جمع المؤنث السالم ، مثل :
 -         غُرَفٌ(فُعَل )/ غُرَيْفَاتٌ .
 -         حَوَامِل (فَوَاعِل) / حُوَيْمِلاتٌ.
 -         حِجج (فِعَل) / حُجَيْجَاتٌ .
 -         رَسَائِل (فَعَائِل ) / رُسَيْلاتٌ .
 -         رِقَاب (فِعَال ) / رُقَيْبَاتٌ .
 -          دُرُوسٌ ( فُعُول ) / دُرَيْسَاتٌ .
أما الاسم المركّب فيُصغّر جزؤه الأول فقط ، سواء كان مركّبا مزجياً مثل : حَضْرَمَوْت / حُضَيْرَمَوْت ، أو مركّبا إضافياً مثل : عَبْدُ الرّحمن / عُبَيْدُ الرّحمن . و لا يُصَغّر المركّب تركيباً إسناديا مثل : تَأَبَّطَ شَرّاً.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 26 : الاسم المقصور  هو اسم معرب منتهٍ بألف لازمة مثل : هُدَى . و تُقدَّرعلى ألف الاسم المقصور الحركاتُ سواء كان معرفة أو نكرة لتعذّر ظهورها على الألف الساكنة :
 فلا يظهر على آخره رفع ، كقوله سبحانه : ( و جَنَى الجنّتين دانٍ )  و لا نصب ، كقوله تعالى : ( الذي أخرج المَرْعَى )  و لا جرّ ، كقوله عزّ و جلّ : ( و أنهارٌ من عسلٍ مُصَفَّى )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*الدرس 27 : تثنية الاسم المقصور* 
 
 يُثنى الاسم المقصور كما يلي : 
 1-  إذا كانت ألفه ثالثة  رُدّت إلى أصلها ، ثم  زيدتْ في آخره علامة التثنية ، مثل :
 *  عَصَا / عَصَوَان ( لأن أصل ألفها واوِيٌّ : عَصَا / يَعْصُو ) 
 *  هُدَى / هُدَيَان (لأن أصل ألفها يائِيٌّ : هَدَى / يَهْدِي ) 
  و كقوله تعالى : ( و دخل معه السّجن فَتَيَانِ ) 

2- إذا كانت ألفه رابعة فما فوق قُلبت ياءً ، ثم أُلحقت بآخره علامة التثنية ، مثل : 
 * فُضْلَى / فُضْلَيَانِ ( أَلِفُهُ رابعة )
 * مُبْتَغَى / مُبْتَغَيَانِ ( ألفه خامسة )
 *مُسْتَدْعَى / مُسْتَدْعَيَانِ ( ألفه سادسة ) 
 و كقوله سبحانه : ( هل تربَّصون بنا إلا إحدى الحُسْنَيَيْنِ )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

*الدرس 28 : جمع الاسم المقصور* 
 1-   جمعه جمع مذكر سالما :
 يُجمع الاسم المقصور جمع مذكر سالما بحذف ألفه و الإبقاء على الفتحة قبل علامة الجمع :
 -          سواء في حالة الرفع كقوله سبحانه : ( و آخرون مُرْجَوْن لأمر الله ) 
 -         أو في حالة النصب مثل : " رأيت الأَتْقَيْنَ " 
 -         أو في حالة الجرّ ،  كقوله عز و جلّ : ( و إنهم عندنا لَمِن المُصْطَفَيْنَ الأخيار)
 
2 - جمعه جمع مؤنث سالما :
  و يُجمع المقصور جمع مؤنث سالما كما يلي : 
 أ*-                    إذا كانت ألفه ثالثة رُدّت إلى أصلها الواوي ، مثل : عَصَا / عَصَوَات ، أو اليائي مثل : هُدَى / هُدَيَات .
 ب*-               إذا كانت ألفه رابعة فما فوق قُلبت ياء ، مثل : أُخْرَى / أُخْرَيَات  ، مُلْتَقَى / مُلْتَقَيَات ، مُسْتَشْفَى / مُسْتَشْفَيَات .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 29 : الاسم الممدود 
 
 هو اسم معْرب آخره همزة قبلها ألف زائدة ، مثل : دُعاءٌ .
 و يُعرب الاسم الممدود بحركات  ظاهرة على آخره : 
 -         رفعاً ، مثل قوله تعالى : ( و يوم تشقّق السماءُ بالغمام ) 
 -         ونصباً ، مثل قوله عزّ و جلّ : (وَ لَوْلاَ أَنْ كَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمُ الجَلاَءَ لَعَذَّبَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا ) 
 -         و جراً ، كقوله سبحانه : ( وَ لاَ تُطِعْ كُلَّ حَلاَّفٍ مَهِين هَمّازٍ مَشَّاءٍ بِنَمِيم )
 و قد تكون همزة الاسم الممدود أصلية ، مثل : بَدّاءٌ ، المشتقة من بَدَأَ . 
 أو زائدة للتأنيث ، مثل : خَضْراء مؤنث أخضر.
 أو منقلبة عن ياء ، مثل : مَشّاءٌ التي انقلبت همزتها عن ياء ، لأن أصلها مَشّايٌ (  مَشَى = مَشَيَ ) أو منقلبة عن واو ، مثل : صَفَاءٌ التي انقلبت همزتها عن واو، لأن أصلها صَفَاوٌ ( صَفَا = صَفوَ)

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 30 : تثنية الاسم الممدود      
  همزة الممدود عند تثنيته لها ثلاث حالات :
 1-                         تبقى على حالها إذا كانت أصلية ، مثل : ابتداءٌ / ابْتِدَاءَانِ ، لأنها مشتقّة من  ابتدأَ / يَبْتَدِئُ .
 2-   تُقلب واوا إذا كانت زائدة للتأنيث ، مثل : صفراء / صَفْرَاوَانِ .
 3-                         يجوز الإبقاء عليها أو قلبها واواً إذا كانت مُبدلة من حرف أصلي . 
    مثل : بِنَاءٌ / بِنَاءَانِ أو بِنَاوَانِ ( لأن أصل الهمزة ياءٌ = بنى / يبْني / بِنَايٌ )
 و مثل : رَجَاءٌ / رَجَاءَانِ أو رَجَاوَانِ  ( لأن أصل الهمزة واوٌ = رَجَا / يَرْجُو/ رَجَاوٌ )

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 31 : جمع الممدود : 

 عند جمع الممدود جمع مذكر أو مؤنث  سالميْن يُنظر إلى همزته و تُتّبع الطريقة نفسها كما في التثنية :
 -         فإذا كانت الهمزة أصلية بَقيت كما هي : قَرّأءٌ / قرّاؤونَ .
 -         و إذا كانت الهمزة مُبدلة من واو أو ياء جاز فيها الوجهان : إبقاؤها  كما هي ، أو قلبها واواً  : مَشّاءٌ = مَشّاؤُون/ مشّاوُونَ . فِدَاءٌ ( اسم لأنثى) = فِداءاتٌ / فِدَاوَات . 
  -         و إذا كانت الهمزة للتأنيث قُلبتْ واواً : عَمياء / عمْيَاوَات .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 32 : الإعلال

 
 الإعلال  من القواعد الصرفية الصوتية المطّردة التي يجب مراعاتها في اللغة . و يُقصَد بالإعلال التغيير الذي يحدث في أحد حروف العلّة الثلاث : الألف و الواو و الياء و ما اُلحق بهما  أي الهمزة  تجنّبا للاستثقال  . و يتمّ الإعلال بثلاث طرق : 
 1-  بنقل حركة حرف العلّة  و إسكانه .
 2-  أو بقلْب حرف العلة  إلى حرف آخر.
 3-  أو بحذفه. 
 
 1-  الإعلال بالنقل ( أو التسكين )
 هو نقل حركة حرف العلة المتحرّك إلى حرف صحيح ساكن قبله  ، و هو لا يكون إلا في الواو أو الياء لأن الألف لا تتحرّك مطلقاً . 
  فإذا كانت الحركة المنقولة عن حرف العلّة مجانسة له فإنه يُكتفى  بتسكين حرف العلّة دون قلبه إلى حرف علّة آخر، أما إذا كانت الحركة المنقولة غير  مُجانسة له فإن حرف العلّة يُقلب حرفاً يُناسب هذه الحركة المنقولة .
 و يحدث الإعلال بالنقل في مواضع  يقعُ فيها حرف العلّة عينا للكلمة ، هي : 
 أ*- إذا كان الواو مضمومة قبلها ساكنٌ صحيح : مثل :  يَجُودُ أصلها يَجْوُدُ ( يَفْعُلُ )، حيث  تُنقل ضمة الواو إلى الجيم الساكنة قبلها لأن الجيم حرف صحيح   و هو أقوى و أولى بتحمّل الحركة من حرف العلّة  الضعيف و يترتّب عن ذلك تسكين حرف العلة ( الواو ) ، كقوله تعالى : ( فأولئك يَتُوبُ الله عليهم ) أصلها  يَتْوُبُ . 
 و ينطبق هذا على كلّ ما شابهه من الكلمات المشتقة من فعل أجوف واوي ، كالمصدر الميمي مثل : مَعْوُنَة = مَعُونَة و غيره 
  
 ب* - إذا كانت الواو مفتوحة قبلها ساكنٌ صحيح : مثل : اسْتَقْاَمَ أصلها اسْتَقْوَمَ . حيث تُنقل فتحة الواو إلى القاف الساكنة قبلها ، ثم تُقلب الواو ألفا لتُناسب الفتحة ، كقوله عز و جلّ : ( تتنزّل عليهم الملائكة ألا تَخَافُوا ) أصلها تَخْوَفُوا . 
 و يدخل في هذا مشتقات مثل هذه الأفعال الجوفاء  ذات الأصل الواوي كاسم المفعول مثل : مُعْوَدٌ = مُعَادٌ ، مُسْتَشْوَرٌ = مُسْتَشَارٌ و اسميْ الزمان و المكان مثل مَقْوَمٌ = مَقَامٌ ، مَكْوَنٌ = مكان ،  و المصدر الميمي مثل مَقْوَلٌ = مَقَالٌ ، فيجب فيها النقل كما جرى في أفعالها ... و كلّ ما شابهها .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 33 : الإعلال بالنقل ( أو التسكين ) ( تتمة ) 

 ت -                 إذا كانت الواو مكسورة قبلها ساكنٌ صحيح  : مثل : أُعِيدَ أصلها اُعْوِدَ . تُنقل كسرة الواو إلى العين  قبلها ، ثم تُقُلب الواو ألفا لتُناسب الفتحة ، كقوله عز و جل : ( و أَقِيمُوا الصلاة ) أصلها : أَقْوِمُوا . و يدخل في هذا أسم الفاعل  مُقْوِمٌ = مُقِيمٌ ، مُسْتَقْوِمٌ = مستقِيم ، مُعْوِدٌ = مُعِيدٌ ، مُنْوِرٌ= مُنِيرٌ ... و كل ما شابهه من اشتقاقات .
  
 ث -           إذا كانت الياء مكسورة قبلها ساكنٌ صحيح : مثل : يَبْيِعُ = يَبِيعُ ، . تُنقل كسرة الياء إلى الباء الساكنة قبلها فينْتج عن ذلك تسكين  الياء ، كقوله سبحانه : ( و لا يَحِيقُ المكر السيّء إلا بأهله ) أصلها يَحْيِقُ . و يدخل في هذا مشتقات مثل هذه الأفعال الجوفاء ذات الأصل اليائي مثل اسم الفاعل : مُبْيِنٌ = مُبِينٌ ، مُسْتَفْيِدٌ = مَسْتَفِيدٌ ، و مثل اسم الزمان و المكان مَغْيِبٌ = مَغِيبٌ و المصدر الميمي مَعْيِشَة = مَعِيشَةٌ .. و كل ما شابهما مما اشتُقّ من الأجوف اليائي . 
  
 ج -           إذا كانت الياء مفتوحة قبلها ساكنٌ صحيح  : مثل : اسْتَفَادَ أصلها اسْتَفْيَدَ . تُنقل فتحة الياء إلى الفاء قبلها ، ثم تُقلب الياء ألفا لتُجانس الفتحة ، كقوله جل و علا : ( ثم أفيضوا من حيث أَفَاضَ الناس ) أصلها أَفْيَضَ ، و يسْري هذا على مشتقات  ما كانت عينه ياء و مثل أَبْيَنَ = أَبَانَ ، أَعْيَبَ = أَعَابَ .

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الدرس 34 : الإعلال بالقلب ( 1 )
 
 هو تغيير حرف العلة  بقلبه إلى حرف آخر لتخفيف نطق الكلمة .
 1-  قلب الواو ياء : 
أ*-     إذا كانت الواو متطرّفة بعد كسرة ، كقوله سبحانه : ( فالتّاليات ذكراً ) فلفظ " التّاليات " أصله " التالِوَات " اسم فاعل من تلا / يتْلُو. تطرّفت الواو بعد كسرة فقُلبت ياء لتنسجم مع الكسرة قبلها . 
ب*-    إذا اجتمعت الواو و الياء في كلمة واحدة و كانت أولاهما ساكنة ، كقوله تعالى : ( يوم نطوي السماء كطَيِّ السجل للكتاب ) ، فأصل " طيّ " طَوْي من طوى/ يطْوي ، قلبت الواو ياء ( طَيْيٌ ) ثم أُدغمت الياء في الياء. 
ت*-    إذا وقعت الواو بين كسرة و ألِف في مصدر الفعل الأجوف ( أي ما كان وسطه حرف علة ) ، مثل قوله عز و جلّ : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصِّيَام ) أصلها صِوَام من صام / يصوم . أو في جمع الاسم الأجوف الثلاثي على وزن " فِعَال" ، مثل قوله جل و علا : ( و يلبسون ثِيَاباً خضراً من سندس و إستبرق ) أصلها ثِوَاب ( جمع ثَوْب ) 
ث*-    إذا كانت الواو حرفاً ثالثاً لصفة على وزن فُعْلَى ، كقوله سبحانه : ( و لقد زيّنّا السماء الدّنيا بمصابيح ) أصلها دُنْوَى من دنا / يدْنُو .

----------


## محمودمیاحی

السلام علیکم ورحمة الله وبرکاته
استاذتنا الفاضلة
عفوا لمَ الدرس السابع والثالث عشرمحذوف
رجاء معالجة الامر
مع الشکر الجزیل والعرفان

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> السلام علیکم ورحمة الله وبرکاته
> استاذتنا الفاضلة
> عفوا لمَ الدرس السابع والثالث عشرمحذوف
> رجاء معالجة الامر
> مع الشکر الجزیل والعرفان


يبدو أن هذا هو الدرس السابع : وزن ما فيه حذفٌ .
لكن ربما نسيت أختنا الفاضلة أن ترقمه ، والله أعلم . 
ويبدو أيضا أن هذا هو الدرس الثالث عشر : *الدرس 12 : جمع المؤنّث السالم* 
 لكن ربما وقع خطأ في الترقيم .
وننتظر الفوائد التي تضعها أختنا الفاضلة - نفع الله بها - هنا في المجلس العلمي .

----------


## طالبة ماجستير جامعة تبوك

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

